# About 2/3s of my collection will be sold.



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I have reached the point where the knives I bought and planned to use never saw the light of day. Some of these knives are not even made.

I intend to sell off almost all of "the good stuff" and give the cash to my wife. If you have a desire to own some babied knives. write to me PM and give me your telephone number.

These knives should be used.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Maybe give us some type/style of knives and a price?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The Tourist said:


> I have reached the point where the knives I bought and planned to use never saw the light of day. Some of these knives are not even made.
> 
> I intend to sell off almost all of "the good stuff" and give the cash to my wife. If you have a desire to own some babied knives. write to me PM and give me your telephone number.
> 
> These knives should be used.





Sasquatch said:


> Maybe give us some type/style of knives and a price?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Sasq my boy!

You are some kind of moderator here right? (Sasq is a moderator! :vs_laugh

It wouldn't be against the rules for The Tourist to post some pics and prices would it?

Of course I'd recommend that he doesn't list any "good" details like "this knife stabbed the asses of at least 10 libtards back in '72 or "this knife was force fed into the earholes of 2 muslime jihadists who spouted some nonsense back in '01"

In those situations The Tourist should offer those knives to Slippy, of course at a premium! :vs_wave:


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I will spread the good news to some of my old pals with knife feteshes. Thanks. Sorry they got to go. Know its about as sad when old Yeller got hyrophobia and they had to shoot the demented critter. If knives work like dogs..when one goes away..you step and fetch another to get the heart healed up. That might just work. Worked in old Yeller.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

These are the knives I'm selling. Notify me on PM for negotiations.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

What are the these?


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

All of those are automatics. The two Bucks are 112s, and the three Bokers are just like the two to their left, except with Bowie shaped blades.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Sasq my boy!
> 
> You are some kind of moderator here right? (Sasq is a moderator! :vs_laugh
> 
> ...


I'm a Super Moderator thank you very much. :vs_karate:

Tourist is a fine upstanding long term member of this board and there is nothing in the rules that I can see with my Super eyes that says he can't post a pic and price of what he is trying to hawk.



> 7. PERSONAL classifieds from members are allowed in the appropriate "for sale" areas of the site as long as you are not a Business Vendor and it is your personal property you are selling. Opportunity to buy is in the order of who posts they want it first. All NFA rules/firearm transfer laws apply.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Does your status in the heirarchy make you the boss of the Jack Booted Thug by any chance? If so kindly let the big boss know we are nominiating him for a payraise and a promotion. Thanks.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Thanks, Squatch. Right now I am exchanging PMs with another member over a purchase. The personal exchanges of this type will be kept off the forum proper. All rules will be met.--Tourist


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

PM Sent... HooYah


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

GLWS Ive always enjoyed your knife posts and have learned plenty.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Guys, I might have to pull the knives from sale. I had a fight with my wife (not really over the knives) and my guess is that it's not over. Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Tell her how sorry you are and that you were wrong. 

This strategy works for every woman regardless of the argument.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

KUSA said:


> Tell her how sorry you are and that you were wrong.
> 
> This strategy works for every woman regardless of the argument.


Excellent advise KUSA.

My previous strategy was to pat her on her head and in a soothing voice tell her how sorry I was that she was unable to keep her emotions under control then ask her if she was PMS'ing or more recently, having some sort of bout with a made up psychological condition called Menopause? Then I'd tell her to get me another beer. lain:


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Yeah, after an argument with my wife, of which there are few, I have found that telling her to STFU and get me a damn beer doesn't work either. The mere suggestion that perhaps the hormones are out of balance creating a brain cell stoppage in the making sense part of the brain is detrimental to my health as well. Admitting that I was wrong, have always been wrong, and will continue to be wrong, while handing her money, seems to work best. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Well, technically, we don't argue.

She does remind me I signed all my wealth and land deeds over to her. Additionally, she is quick to point out I do not know how to cook.

You might ask why I married her. For one, she does not speak Sicilian. Two, there's something about an angry, tall blonde.

Edit: In truth, she looks at the knives as an asset we do not need to cash in. I didn't look at it that way, I was just feeling guilty I had used up two full drawers of "toys." I thought I was doing her a favor, but she was looking at the 'long haul.'


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Ya know ..... Walmart still sells pants.:vs_bulb:


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

hawgrider said:


> Ya know ..... Walmart still sells pants.:vs_bulb:


Yeah, and that's where my wife packs her revolver...

Guys ask me if I consider myself "whipped." I answer honestly that she has never taken a whip to me. Having said that, if you've ever looked down the barrel of her nickel-plated .44 SPL it will soon become clear she doesn't like burglars either...


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

The Tourist said:


> Yeah, and that's where my wife packs her revolver...
> 
> Guys ask me if I consider myself "whipped." I answer honestly that *she has never taken a whip to me*. Having said that, if you've ever looked down the barrel of her nickel-plated .44 SPL it will soon become clear she doesn't like burglars either...


Well your missing out on some fun then.:vs_no_no_no:


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I actually remember the group.


----------



## Denver (Nov 16, 2012)

Two drawers????? I get reminded of the 4 cars and 1 motorcycle in the barn, the CJ7 in the garage, and the basement with the reloading stuff and gun safe almost daily. Plus tools and parts for all the above. My wife also see's most as an investment, but still get griped at.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Denver said:


> Two drawers?????


Two drawers--just for knives. I have an entire reloading room in our lower level and a sharpening area in our kitchen. As you know, I'm plotting a complete retirement--and my wife states that she gets her house back after all the "gun crap" is expunged from our dwelling!


----------



## Denver (Nov 16, 2012)

Is "gun crap" a universal saying among wives? I seem to hear that phrase a lot. My wife carries at all times and shoots with me. I think its one of those saying women have to get under our skin. Kinda like "we need to talk"


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

My wife carries, and she is very serious about it.

I think when my wife uses something akin to the epithet of "gun crap" she is referring to the Rambozos of the world.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

The Tourist said:


> Guys, I might have to pull the knives from sale. I had a fight with my wife (not really over the knives) and my guess is that it's not over. Sorry for the inconvenience.


For gawd sakes man.....don't mention a fight with your wife and pulling knives in the same post on social media....and for your sake...hide those things if you don't get it worked out by midnight.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

The Tourist said:


> Guys, I might have to pull the knives from sale. I had a fight with my wife (not really over the knives) and my guess is that it's not over. Sorry for the inconvenience.


As they would say in the gathering places in Wilbarger County..some aint really hen pecked around here..they just have hen house ways. I hape no other 2% biker gangs hear about this condondrum.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

The Tourist said:


> I had a fight with my wife


Serious question, in a bare knuckles fight, who would win?


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

KUSA said:


> Serious question, in a bare knuckles fight, who would win?


Tough question. If my wife is really mad--like I shrunk her best sweater in the dryer mad--I'd put ten bucks on the blonde if I were you...


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

bigwheel said:


> I hape no other 2% biker gangs hear about this condondrum.


Ahhh, I see you don't know many bikers.

For example, you see a biker named "Fang," who is 6' 8" and he goes 275 pounds of grizzly muscle--and that's after four months of Andro400.

Fang is married to a little 4' 9" petite girly girl, who is actually smaller than the little bride statue on their wedding cake.

So here's your riddle of the day:

You happen to pass Fang' house, and you hear repeated yelling, screaming, and death threats amid the musings of surrender and desperate gasps pleading for mercy.

Tell me who's who...


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Fang is being brutlized by his Biker Mama? I used to know a lot of Bandidos at Corpus. Helped host their National Convention on Padre Island in about 73 or close. The guy in charge was a huge fat guy who wore bib overalls named Big Barn Smell. Him and the Cappy had a man to man talk before the blessed event. Cappy said if yall dont not anything nutty we will cut some slack on equipment violations..loud pipes...etc. Everybody did as promised and nobody died..which was pretty cool. Knew a bunch of Booze Fighters in DFW. We cohabitated some of the same recrerational watering holes. Never had a problem with any of them. Not to complicate matters but the American Legion has a MC club too..called Legion Riders. They are only about 10% outlaws as far as I can tell.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

*@bigwheel*, the "tough guy" act when out with the boys is known in biker circles as "profiling." If drunken idiots think their going to be eviscerated with rusty knives they take their cheap beers and go bother women who won't talk to them.

In private, we bitch about our jobs, the price of Harley parts, taxes, our no-brother-good-inlaws and why Aaron Rodgers can't see a guy ten feet from him--wearing the same uniform and jumping up and down!

Bikers can be anyone. Times have changed. I watched a TV show on California bike clubs once, and all the guys had nice, clean rags. If it was +40 years ago, you couldn't read the club name on their jean vests.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Gotcha. They say it takes a rich yup to be a Hells Angel. Thats sad.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

bigwheel said:


> Gotcha. They say it takes a rich yup to be a Hells Angel. Thats sad.


It pretty much takes a rich guy to join any MC. About 3/4s of a club is comprised of just simple, blue-collar guys. With the cost of a Harley, club dues, gas money and hitting the club's favorite tavern a few nights per week, it's one expensive lifestyle.

Now, I never drank liquor during this span, just Coke. I didn't want to smash up a bike, and frankly I never cared for the effects of alcohol. The enforcers never drank, and it didn't hurt them.

Besides, did you ever remain sober and watch the entire room slowly get drunk and stupid? Try it sometime, it's an eye-opener.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The Tourist said:


> ...
> 
> Besides, did you ever remain sober and watch the entire room slowly get drunk and stupid? Try it sometime, it's an eye-opener...


Have you been talking to Mrs Slippy as of late? The Woman asked me a variation of this question just the other day.

I was contemplating attending one of my favorite events, the NASCAR race next weekend at Talladega and none of my usual race buddies are up to it so I ask Mrs S, thinking it would be a nice romantic weekend!

Her response was eerily similar to Tourist's question above...now Mrs S is a kind and gentle God Fearing petite little lady, more attractive today than the day we got married. Everyone loves her and most people who have know her for years would call BS on this, as in their mind, Mrs S has never and will never say a curse word. But God as my witness her response to my genuine proposal for a romantic weekend camping at Talladega SuperSpeedway was;

ARE YOU OUT OF YOUR @#$%*&% MIND? HAVE YOU EVER BEEN @#$*(&% SOBER AT TALLADEGA AND WATCHED 200,000 OTHER PEOPLE GET [email protected]#%FACED DRUNK AND STUPID? SLIPPY, IF YOU EVER ASK ME TO GO TO TALLADEGA AGAIN I'LL CUT YOUR @!%%@ OFF WITH A RUSTED KNIFE!

lain:


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Well, Slip, did you ever see +40 bikers ever get all lubricated up at one time? They act like children! And it taught me a valuable lesson.

Yes, I have half a bottle of Patron in my home. I drink a 1/2 shot once every few months because I like the taste, not because getting hammered is the goal.

My advice is to remain sober sometime as every other idiot in the room gets tipsy. You'll switch over to Coke, too.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The Tourist said:


> Well, Slip, did you ever see +40 bikers ever get all lubricated up at one time? They act like children! And it taught me a valuable lesson.
> 
> Yes, I have half a bottle of Patron in my home. I drink a 1/2 shot once every few months because I like the taste, not because getting hammered is the goal.
> 
> My advice is to remain sober sometime as every other idiot in the room gets tipsy. You'll switch over to Coke, too.


I forget what year it was but it was one of my summers in college. A buddy and teammate of mine decided to hike some of the Appalachian Trail so he and I headed up to the Smokies to get in some miles. After a few days of good hiking we decided to head to the nearest town and check out the nightlife. The first place we saw that looked like it had cold beer and a good band was a joint in Knoxville, TN called The Rock Cellar.

It was a great biker bar and when we walked in, 2 college kids with the funk of the AT, the place got quiet...just for a moment. A few minutes later, bikers were buying us beers and their ladies were asking us to dance with them. We closed the place down, and as we were helping the staff clean up (to help pay for our tab) the head biker and his woman approached us and handed both of us Tee Shirts from the Rock Cellar. I went to write him a check and he said my checks weren't good here!

I asked him why he was being so kind to 2 drunk kids and he said that we had the nuts to come into their place and fit in immediately and weren't intimidated etc. He said that deserved his respect.

I'm not a biker by any means, and I haven't rode a motor cycle in 40 years probably, but for that moment, I felt like I was part of the Club!


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I've always considered bikers to be a branch of Robin Hood's Merry Men. If you look at the lines of bikers at a charity rally, you'll find the bikes festooned with toys and other necessities. In like manner, the early Black Panthers started a free breakfast buffet for downtrodden members of their communal ghetto.

My club, the CC Riders, does lots of charity work. In fact, when a biker gets injured the guys beat a path to his hospital bed.

What I have found over the years is that many "questionable organizations" do lots of charity work--and always have.

Edit: Funny story. One night member "Donnie Honda" destroyed his Harley in a bad wreck and he wound up in a hospital. I went to see him. As I stood there, the Harley mechanic and club member "Rickie Ratchet" showed up and handed Donnie a pristine clutch lever. Donnie asked why he brought it.

Rickie kind of stopped for a second, and then added, "_Well, it's all that's left..._"


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

The Tourist said:


> It pretty much takes a rich guy to join any MC. About 3/4s of a club is comprised of just simple, blue-collar guys. With the cost of a Harley, club dues, gas money and hitting the club's favorite tavern a few nights per week, it's one expensive lifestyle.
> 
> Now, I never drank liquor during this span, just Coke. I didn't want to smash up a bike, and frankly I never cared for the effects of alcohol. The enforcers never drank, and it didn't hurt them.
> 
> Besides, did you ever remain sober and watch the entire room slowly get drunk and stupid? Try it sometime, it's an eye-opener.


Most likely some of this group specialized in being stupid occupants of the big room. My Daddy always said whiskey makes folks drunk..and beer makes them stupid. That could make an enforcer on high alert with eyes wide open. Didnt know if you knew but drunk people dont like being around sober people either. Least thats what Slippy said one time.


----------

